# big gamen in europa



## drogba (23. August 2009)

Hallo Big gamer,
bin absoluter beginner was das big gamen angeht.hab zwar schon öfters thune und co. gefangen allerdings auf handleinen und hauptsächlich und langleinen fischerei.wollte mir aber jezt meinen traum vom biggamen erfüllen. habe vor im oktober in europa (wo ist egal) zu angeln. jezt meine frage gibt es in europa gute adressen wo ich nachfragen kann ?am liebsten wäre mir italien da ich leider schlecht spanisch spreche.und vorallem was kostet sone woche biggamen in etwa?


----------



## Feuerqualle (23. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Ein Beispiel wäre Korsika. Speed Jigging auf Zahnbrassen, Amberjacks und Thuna. Macht ein guten Eindruck. Auch gute Videos bei Youtube |bigeyes

http://bastia-offshore-fishing.com/default.aspx


----------



## Metregal (23. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du weißt vovon du sprichst. Big Game ( das große Spiell ) findet mit Sicherheit nicht im Mittelmeer statt. Meine Anfangausrüstung lag bei 3000,- Euro um vor Fuerteventura in Wasserrtiefen von mehr als 1500 Meter zu fischen, ich lag falsch. Immer wieder ist in diesen Foren festzustellen, dass man nicht weiß was man will. Beim Big Game sprichst du Fänge von über 300 Kg an.
Wie gut bist du trainiert, um einen Drill von mehreren Stunden zu ertragen. Langsam Sportsfreund.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## freibadwirt (23. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

@ metregal
1500 Meter Wassertiefe, Fische über 300 kg Stundenlange Drills ich hoff doch du weist wovon du sprichst .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q:q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## YakuzaInk (23. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Fuerteventura wäre auch mein Tip gewesen, allerdings hab ich da nur so ne Touri Angelfahrt gemacht.. =)
Allerdings konnte ich einen schönen Baracuda fangen!


----------



## Metregal (23. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Ja, was der Freibadwirt am Haken hat sind wohl 100-120 Kg. Einfach toll sowas im Drill zu haben, aber wie gesagt "drogba", sowas tut man nicht in 10 Minuten raus aus dem Wasser. Solch einen Fisch machst du auch nicht von der Hafenmole flott.
Bin dir gern behilflich bei deinem Traum. Es sind aber viele Dinge zu bedenken. Wer hat das passende Boot? Auf dem Atlantic kommt nur ein Boot mit zwei Maschinen in Betracht, es ist zu gefährlich, sollte eine Maschine ausfallen. Als Tourist bezahlst du nur und stehst in der Schlange mit Zettel Nummer Sieben, darft dann den siebten Fisch drillen. Willst du richtig an das Big Game ran müssen ein paar Taler kullern. Aber es gibt immer Möglichkeiten sich irgentwo ein zu klinken. Frage gern nach.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## saily (23. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Hallo Metregal - was willst uns du denn für nen Bären aufbinden hier? Soso - Big Game geht erst bei 300kg
los und man fischt in 1500m Tiefe...und im Mittelmeer gibts gar kein  Big Game!? Jetzt hast du erst
3 Postings und hast dich schon disqualifiziert. Warst du schon mal beim Big Game oder hast du nur ein schlechtes
Buch gelesen? Schon bei der Übersetzung des Begriffs wirds eng. Mit "grossem Spiel" hat "big game" nix zu tun - der Begriff wurde lediglich von der Großwildjagd an Land in Afrika übernommen. Dennoch finde ich die wörtliche Übersetzung zugegebenermaßen im Deutschen recht charmant!

Drogba - du müßtest etwas genauer sagen was du vorhast. Willst du einfach mal irgendnen grösseren Fisch fangen? Ist dir egal ob es ein Marlin, Tunfisch oder Sail ist? 

Generell ist der Oktober für Europa eher etwas spät. Da die meisten Großfische mit den warmen Strömungen ziehen könntest du an manchen Orten je nach Zielfisch schon 
leer ausgehen. Im Mittelmeer kann man zu der Jahreszeit
noch recht gut auf Blauflossentun angeln. Da du Italien favorisierst wäre das dann auch dein Zielfisch Nummer1. Aber auch Schwertfische gibt es in der Adria. Da solltest du aber über Nacht angeln.  Ich war mal ein paar Wochen auf Sardinien - ab 500 Euro konnte man Ganztagesausfahrten buchen. 

Auf den Kanaren werden z. B. im Oktober wohl auch noch Marline gefangen - aber eben schon sehr vereinzelt... etwas genauere Angaben zu deinen Zielen wären daher schon wichtig...

Da du noch keine Erfahrung hast und daher auch kein passendes Tackle kommt für dich vmtl nur Vollcharter in Frage. Je nach Land, Boot, Saison, Fangwahrscheinlichkeit usw. liegen die Charterpreise in Europa zwischen 450 und 1000 Euro pro Tag und Boot. Teuerer gibts auch - geht aber dann in den Luxusbootbereich. Meist findet man um die 6-700 Euro ein Boot um die 30-35 Fuß. Wenn du daher in Europa eine Woche allein durchgehend Fischen willst wirst du incl. Boot, Flug und Verpflegung kaum unter 6000 Euro dabei sein. Wenn das zu teuer ist bleibt nur Charter teilen. Immer noch besser als Angelausflüge von den Hotels mit 6 Mann pro 
Boot zu machen. Das ist allermeistens nur Abzocke!

Tl

saily


----------



## drogba (24. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

ok danke erst mal für die ganzen tipps.hatte höchstens mit 3000 € gerechnet da ich noch(wieder) schüler bin und deswegen auch nur im oktober kann wenn die ferien beginnen.#qaber saily du hast das schon richtig erkannt in erster linie geht es mir ums thunfisch fangen ...wobei ich einem schwertfisch sicher nicht abgeneingt bin was meinste denn mit charter teilen bzw. wie geht das ?muss ich da vorher jemand kennen mit dem ich das boot teile oder ist das egal? hast du villeicht ein paar adressen wo man sich die preise und zeiträume mal anschauen kann?


----------



## Feuerqualle (24. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Spanien. Costa Brava. Da kann auch was gehen, wie man sieht. Bisschen spanisch wäre wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt. Aber vielleicht haben die Jungs auch genug englisch drauf. Anrufen oder e-mailen kostet ja nichts. Probiers aus
http://www.subprof.com/tienda/produ...alam%F3s%2C+Girona+-+Costa+Brava%2C+Espa%F1a+


----------



## archie01 (24. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*



drogba schrieb:


> ok danke erst mal für die ganzen tipps.hatte höchstens mit 3000 € gerechnet da ich noch(wieder) schüler bin und deswegen auch nur im oktober kann wenn die ferien beginnen


 
Hallo
Warum muß es unbedingt Europa sein , in Kenia z.B. kämst du mit deinem Budget klar und die Fangchancen sind wesentlich besser , da die Fischdichte wohl erheblich höher ist als überall in Europa. Zudem lassen sich dort viel mehr interessante Arten fischen , die das Wort "Big Game" wirklich verdienen...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## heiko666666 (25. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*



drogba schrieb:


> was meinste denn mit charter teilen bzw. wie geht das ?muss ich da vorher jemand kennen mit dem ich das boot teile oder ist das egal? hast du villeicht ein paar adressen wo man sich die preise und zeiträume mal anschauen kann?


 http://www.game-fishing-adriatic.com/

hallo hier ist die bakul pro angler 150euro du musst in nur anschreiben das du ein einzelner angler bist und mit anderen mitfahren willst war auch schon drauf sehr sauber und ordenliches boot top ausgerüstet...
gruss heiko


----------



## heiko666666 (25. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

und hier noch die barracuda dort wird immer geteilt gechartert...

http://www.big-game-croatia.com 100euro pro angler


----------



## heiko666666 (25. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

und noch was... 
http://www.biggameitalia.it
heiko


----------



## saily (26. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Hi drogba,

ich kann dir fürs Mittelmeer keine Boottips geben, da ich nur Empfehlungen gebe wenn ich eigene Erfahrungen habe. 

Generell würde ich es mir aber gut überlegen, ob ich arg viel Geld fürs Mittelmeer investieren würde. Es gehört schon eine ordentliche Portion Glück dazu dort einen wirklich grossen Fisch zu fangen. Das mit dem Charter teilen ist so ne Sache... bei genereller Charterteilung landest du dann oft auf so Bottomfishing-Muränenangeltouristenausfahrten! Dennoch versuchen manche Bootsbesitzer auch,  Interessenten zusammenzubringen die sich für gleiche Zeiträumen interessieren. Aber das ist meist recht unsicher ob sich da jemand findet. Außerdem birgt das natürlich einige Gefahr.
Wer darf den ersten Fisch fangen, wie teilt man das Boot auf usw...

Ich werds dieses Jahr in der Adria auch mal probieren auf Thunfisch und auf den Lucky Strike hoffen. Denn wenn sich mal ein kapitaler Bluefin auf deine Sardine stürzen sollte dann hast du den meiner Meinung nach zweitstärksten Kämpfer unter allen Fischen am Band... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Eine ganze Woche - dafür wär mir das Geld dann aber doch zu schade. Da spar ich lieber wieder auf Cabo Verde, Kenia, Mexico... 

Tl

saily


----------



## drogba (27. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

naja habs auch grade gemerkt der günstigeste anbiete mit hotel und boot würde mich 4800 kosten ohen hotel .und das ist mir echt zu teuer  naja war wohl dann nur der wunsch dieses jahr big gamen zu gehen


----------



## Dart (28. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Falls du noch solo bist, pass auf die meist teuflisch hübschen Mädchen auf. Stehen besonders auf große europäische Kerle......


Logo, die können keine sturzbetrunkenen Kangeroos mehr sehen.
Greetz Reiner#h

P.s. Ähnlich günstige Preise für Little Big Game findet man z.B. auch auf den kleineren Inseln in Südthailand, Koh Lanta, Koh Jum usw.
Visakosten gibt's keine bei 30 Tagen, Flüge ab 700-800,-Euro bei frühzeitiger Buchung.


----------



## drogba (28. August 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

sau geil danke noch mal an alle für infos und das ihr euch sone mühe gegeben habt.werde mir das alles mal überlegen was ich mache ....


----------



## Fuerte2008 (7. September 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Medregal hat von der ganzen Materie nicht die leiseste Ahnung. Habe 4 jahre auf Fuerteventura gelebt in Morro Jable.
Haben nach 1 km von der Küste an der Blankette vor Morro reichlich Tunas um 250 kg gefangen und die kamen aus einer Wassertiefe von 300m und waren auf dem Echolot ganz klar zu erkennen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Möwen und Berufsfischern die ich allesamt gut kenne.
Auch im Hafen von Morro gehen auf Sardinen am Einzelhaken direkt vor der Cofradia
(Fischgenossenschaft) Rochen von 40 kg und mehr an den Haken weil alle Innereien durch ein Rohr ins Hafenbecken gehen.


----------



## Sauron151 (9. September 2009)

*AW: big gamen in europa*

Servus, mich interessiert das Thema auch sehr. Aber möchte auch eher in Europa bleiben. Habe auf Mallorca gehört das es eines der besten Thun gebiete im Mittelmeer ist, stimmt das?


----------

